# Revamping the bear Pit



## wiskey (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-19948348

These people want thoughts on revamping the bear pit, apparently they have £1m to spend on it. I quite like the idea of bringing the pedestrians up to street level but I'm not sure where the cars would go.

I can't think of anything worse than having a childrens playground in the middle of that roundabout (but then Greville Smythe Park has flyovers through it so I guess anything goes here).

http://www.the-bear-pit.org.uk/index.html


----------



## Geri (Oct 18, 2012)

Putting more pedestrian crossings at street level is a stupid idea. What is the point of having stalls there if there is no passing trade?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 18, 2012)

Have actual bears fighting in it and throw ne'rdowells into the pit to be eaten as the crowds of bloodthirsty pedestrians and shoppers cheer them on.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2012)

That junction needs more than £1m spent on it to make it humane


----------



## wiskey (Nov 7, 2012)

take the survey http://www.thebearpitsurvey.co.uk/


----------



## keybored (Nov 9, 2012)

I like it just as it is.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 15, 2012)

i had the misfortune to be 'propositioned' in the gentlemans toilets in the bearpit when i was a kid, it was not nice. i don't think i've ever walked through it since, certainly afterwards i'd go out the back of the bus station to get anywhere...

would £1m fill the bearpit with unleaded and buy a 300ft match?


----------



## wiskey (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never found it to be particularly threatening but I don't walk through it on my own at night often


----------



## Geri (Dec 15, 2012)

They could do with spending some money on the toilets actually. I think they are possibly the skankiest toilets in Bristol.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't say I've ever considered using them.


----------



## jusali (Jan 11, 2013)

kebabking said:


> i had the misfortune to be 'propositioned' in the gentlemans toilets in the bearpit when i was a kid, it was not nice. i don't think i've ever walked through it since, certainly afterwards i'd go out the back of the bus station to get anywhere...
> 
> would £1m fill the bearpit with unleaded and buy a 300ft match?


 

Nah it would evaporate faster than you could fill it surely?


----------

